# Looking for Drawing/Sketching Stylus



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I would like to start doing some sketching and drawing on my iPad2.  I already have a Targus stylus.  However the rubber tip is too big and spongy for fine detail.  I am looking for suggestions for a finer tip stylus to do artistic work with.

Also what is your favorite App for creating artwork?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't yet have a stylus myself, but there are several that were just reviewed in the NY Times. Here's a link to the article, and in case it won't open via the link, you can search using the info below the link.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/30/technology/personaltech/30basics.html?_r=1&ref=personaltech

Article: Hand-Held Tools for Digital Scribblers
By JOHN BIGGS
Published: June 29, 2011, NY Times


----------



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope this Helps you

http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-accessories/31921-stylus-ipad-2-a.html


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

